# 36mm socket for oil Cap



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

Where did you guys get this socket.

My father is a mechanic, and he got his from Mac Tools i think. I cant seem to find the part online anywhere.


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Home Depot


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

Skybum said:


> Home Depot


Great, even cheaper!


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

$6 if I remember right.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Sears.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Remember to wrap some masking tape around the oil cap when you try to remove it! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You can sometimes find a Stanley set of large metric sockets at Walmart. They go up to a 36mm. And are cheap


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Home Depot--although I had to go to 2 before I found it.


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

robg said:


> Home Depot--although I had to go to 2 before I found it.


Got one alrady from home depot, 12pt socket, should be fine.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

6-point impact one from SK. 6pt lessens the chance of rounding off the points from that _plastic_ cap. The ones I've seen that people have bought from Sears or HD were all 12pt.

The first time I did this, I didn't have the socket yet, so I opened/closed it very carefully with a rag wrapped around a ChannelLock with no problems.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Kaz said:


> 6-point impact one from SK. 6pt lessens the chance of rounding off the points from that _plastic_ cap. The ones I've seen that people have bought from Sears or HD were all 12pt.


I picked up a 12 point at Sears (or Home Depot, whichever store I went to second), since that was all I could find in a pinch. I need to pick up a 6pt. soon.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I got a Craftsman from Sears. Had to ask the guy if they had one... none on the shelf. He said no, but then looked through a couple storage drawers of extra stock and found one. Don't remember if it was 6 or 12 pt.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

in_d_haus said:


> Sears.


yep. you can get it online at http://www.sears.com


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

at your local Kragen's for $6


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> Sears.


Ditto...on TD's advice. I think it was like $2.99. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> I got a Craftsman from Sears. Had to ask the guy if they had one... none on the shelf. He said no, but then looked through a couple storage drawers of extra stock and found one. Don't remember if it was 6 or 12 pt.


All I've ever seen at Sears of odd sizes like that are 12 pt sockets.

I have an SK 12 pt one... but I'm thinking of ordering a 6pt one like the one Kaz has...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

doeboy said:


> All I've ever seen at Sears of odd sizes like that are 12 pt sockets.
> 
> I have an SK 12 pt one... but I'm thinking of ordering a 6pt one like the one Kaz has...


12-pt sockets suck. I own nothing but 6-pt sockets. Otherwise you are asking for trouble.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> 12-pt sockets suck. I own nothing but 6-pt sockets. Otherwise you are asking for trouble.


Exactly why I'm thinking of ordering a 6pt version next time I need to put in an order for a bunch of tools....


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> 12-pt sockets suck. I own nothing but 6-pt sockets. Otherwise you are asking for trouble.


I have both, there are times when they come in handy. If you buy a good brand you will never have problems with a 12 pt. I've even used mine in impact wrenches and never broken a socket.

FWIW I do still prefer my 6 pts


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> 12-pt sockets suck. I own nothing but 6-pt sockets. Otherwise you are asking for trouble.


When I was working as an Aircraft Maintenance Techncian (I moved into Mgt 2 years ago), I needed 12 pts, because alot of aircraft hardware bolt heads are round with 12 ridges that run down the bolt head - 6 pts will not fit.

Now I've got both my tools from work (mostly Snap-On) & my "home tools" (mostly Craftsman) in my garage.

I bought my 36mm socket from my local Auto Parts store. It's a K-D 6 pt Impact Deep Socket. The only number on the socket (I guess it's the part number) is 536436.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, even if you CHEW UP the filter housing, it's $5.00 to replace it.

Sometimes you'd be very surprised at how CHEAP replacement OEM BMW parts are.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> By the way, even if you CHEW UP the filter housing, it's $5.00 to replace it.
> 
> Sometimes you'd be very surprised at how CHEAP replacement OEM BMW parts are.


Agree. In fact, I haven't seen many part prices that live up to the "outrageous" pricing reputation that BMW has.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

robg said:


> Agree. In fact, I haven't seen many part prices that live up to the "outrageous" pricing reputation that BMW has.


You will.


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

AutoZone do cary the right one (the 6 points one (I thing it was made somewhere in Taiwan or whatever place like that ) ) --- it was around 5-6 bucks, otherwise my local, Home Depot, OSH, ACE, Sears, Kragen, PepBoys ( and so on "small&big " stores btw did checked every possible store in the Bay Area CA ) do and stil does cary only the 12 points which is the wrong one cuz it will worn out the plasick nut-end on the oil lid regardless of if you are using or not electrical tpe around it ........


----------



## bluskye (Jul 24, 2002)

3C said:


> AutoZone do cary the right one (the 6 points one (I thing it was made somewhere in Taiwan or whatever place like that ) ) --- it was around 5-6 bucks, otherwise my local, Home Depot, OSH, ACE, Sears, Kragen, PepBoys ( and so on "small&big " stores btw did checked every possible store in the Bay Area CA ) do and stil does cary only the 12 points which is the wrong one cuz it will worn out the plasick nut-end on the oil lid regardless of if you are using or not electrical tpe around it ........


Whoa, how much torque are you guys putting on the Oil Cap?

Oh well, gonna try to sleeze the 6pt socket outta my father. Afterall, parents want the best for their children, and Mac 6pt is indeed good for me. That part was around 35ish for what he paid for from MAC ... ouch !!


----------



## 3C (Apr 6, 2002)

bluskye said:


> Whoa, how much torque are you guys putting on the Oil Cap?


Exactly 18.5 lb (25NM) .... checking it 3x times !

PS: btw ........... I also do make marker marks ---><---  on the "lid" and on the "can" before opening ...... making sure they will match later on .......... :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> You will.


Yeah. The rinky dink stuff is cheap. Wait until you break something vital like the oil pump. Just ask RKT BMR how much THAT part cost him. :yikes:

Frankly, all the maintenance parts and bits are pretty cheap, like $3.50 per bottle of oil, $5.00 for oil filter, $6.00 for plugs...etc. But that sh*t adds up.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Frankly, all the maintenance parts and bits are pretty cheap, like $3.50 per bottle of oil, $5.00 for oil filter, $6.00 for plugs...etc. But that sh*t adds up.


They charged me $10 for the oil filter.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> They charged me $10 for the oil filter.


:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:

You don't know what they made me do for that $6.00 filter pricing.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Most of these 36 mm sockets seem to be for 1/2" drive, right? The problem I have is that the socket wrenches in 1/2" drive are mostly in the 20-25 ft-lbs. minimum. Only the 3/8" drive gets down to 10 ft-lbs. Are 36 mm sockets available in 3/8" drive? Or good torque wrenches in 1/2" drive that get down below 20 ft-lbs?

I'm confused, obviously. :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Spectre said:


> Most of these 36 mm sockets seem to be for 1/2" drive, right? The problem I have is that the socket wrenches in 1/2" drive are mostly in the 20-25 ft-lbs. minimum. Only the 3/8" drive gets down to 10 ft-lbs. Are 36 mm sockets available in 3/8" drive? Or good torque wrenches in 1/2" drive that get down below 20 ft-lbs?
> 
> I'm confused, obviously. :dunno:


How about a 1/2" -> 3/8" adapter (or vice-versa)? :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Spectre said:


> Most of these 36 mm sockets seem to be for 1/2" drive, right? The problem I have is that the socket wrenches in 1/2" drive are mostly in the 20-25 ft-lbs. minimum. Only the 3/8" drive gets down to 10 ft-lbs. Are 36 mm sockets available in 3/8" drive? Or good torque wrenches in 1/2" drive that get down below 20 ft-lbs?


I hadn't found any 1/2" drive torque wrenches that went down that low, just 3/8" drive. And everything larger than 29 mm or there 'bouts was only made for 1/2" drive. So I just got a 1/2" to 3/8" adapter. It looks kinda funny.... a big stomping 36 mm deep impact socket hanging off an adapter hanging off a relatively delicate looking 3/8" 2-20 ft-lb torque wrench. But it works!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Sounds like a 1/2" - 3/8" adapter it is. Thanks for solving the mystery. :thumbup:


----------

